# Ibew exam prep



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You want to brush up on algebra and your reading skills.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.jobtestprep.com/ibew-apprenticeship-test

http://www.ibew692.org/?zone=/unionactive/view_article.cfm&HomeID=72941&page=Apprenticeship20Info

http://www.statewidelea.org/forms/Application_and_Aptitude_Test.pdf


----------



## Fire (Aug 11, 2016)

Fantastic guys I really appreciate this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish you luck, I know it's an hard transition you are making.


----------



## bad_crimp90 (Aug 8, 2016)

They never give enough time for the math portion of the IBEW apt test


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bad_crimp90 said:


> They never give enough time for the math portion of the IBEW apt test


*You are joking I hope?*


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Fire said:


> Looking at joining the union, since I can't go to college full time I'm looking for study packages you guys have used or heard of to study for the entrance exam.
> 
> Thanks !


From what I understand, the tests have become somewaht standardized -- meaning most locals will issues the same test, though it's not guaranteed of course. 

Learn patterns with number lines - i.e. 3 5 7 9 11 13, etc. But don't assume they'll be that easy. 

LEARN ALGEBRA! And not just a+b=c either. 

You need to learn stuff like this and then some:










they'll tell R=5, X=3, K=8, etc. or whatever variables fit the problem. 

Throw in some square roots and other stuff and you should be alright. this will make up 75% of the test. Then work on some quadratic stuff involving graphs, etc. 

The reading is simple, anyone with a decent reading comprehension should be alright. 

You'll have about 50 mins to complete the math portion. If I remember correctly there's about 45 or so problems to solve. They'll supply pencils and you'll use the book as scrap paper (not a lot of room in so brace yourself). I finished with about 10 minutes left and was able to go back and double check. Same with the reading. 

Some guys finished in 15 mins. They didn't pass :laughing:

Good luck!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

the test for me was broken up into 3: Reading comprehension, Algebra, and mechanical aptitude.


----------

